# Counter Strike Source Lag



## rotl (Dec 30, 2007)

Counter Strike sure has a lot of issues doesn't it?

Anyway, I get lag spikes every 7-10 seconds or so when I play online. The screen will pause for a sec then show what I did 5 seconds a go, then continue. I don't get this problem when I'm playing offline (by hosting a server) so I doubt its a graphics card (driver) problem. Help Plz!

Here are my specs:

Dell XPS m1530
Windows Vista
Core 2 duo 2.4GHZ
1 GB RAM
Nvidia 256 MB 8600GT m

Internet: wireless 6Mbits 

In game specs:
FPS: 100-150
Ping: 20-60

Maybe its a RAM issue? I know I'm running Vista, but 1 GB should be more than enough for CS:S


----------



## SkullTrooper (Jan 1, 2008)

try right click css icon go to properties go to compatibility tab and 

make its running for xp sp2

disable visual themes

disable desktop composition

disable display scaling on high DPI settings


it works for me 
both offline and online


----------



## alupis (Jun 19, 2006)

remember that 1 gb ram is the bare minimum to run vista... u should look into upgrading... css will suck up quite a bit depending on the map.


----------

